# Extract wallpaper from Purity Th3oryRom zip



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

I know some of you themers can help me with this. I'm looking for a couple of wallpaper files that were on Purity (specifically the one that looks like an organic chemistry model and another one that looks like a brain). I have all the zips, base, tpaks, etc, but cannot figure out where to get the wallpapers.

Can someone point me in the right direction, and with which tools?

Thanks


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

LDubs said:


> I know some of you themers can help me with this. I'm looking for a couple of wallpaper files that were on Purity (specifically the one that looks like an organic chemistry model and another one that looks like a brain). I have all the zips, base, tpaks, etc, but cannot figure out where to get the wallpapers.
> 
> Can someone point me in the right direction, and with which tools?
> 
> Thanks


just open the zip with winzip or something and find it and extract it. i have alot of wallpapers from many roms


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Tried that but can't find it. In which folder or file would wallpapers be?

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

LDubs said:


> Tried that but can't find it. In which folder or file would wallpapers be?
> 
> Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


it is ussualy in system/app and the name of whatever rom you are on will be in front of wallpapers like (th3rywallpaper.apk)


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

SWEET. Found them! I love this forum. Thanks!


----------

